# Question about Pinarello FP1 sizing



## aluminum (May 6, 2011)

Ive been looking at purchasing a Pinarello and recently came across a few FP1's selling for a reasonable price. The one im considering purchasing is a 2009 model with a traditional top tube. Now that im getting pretty close to buying it ive second guessed my size. the frame is a 52cm and im 5'5 with a 28" inseem, do you guys think this bike will fit? im not sure if Pinarellos run big or small but for comparison I sat on a 52cm Trek at the local bike shop and it fit perfect


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Pinarellos are notorious for running large. I have an FP1 that is speced at 56cm and it fits like a bike that is closer to the 57-58cm bikes I usually see. They also have other unusual dimensions, so I would suggest that you look at the top tube dimensions and go from there when you compare to what you know fits. Look closely at the head tube height as well.

Fantastic bike, by the way. I was lucky to find an EU model with Campy gear. They seem to sell for $1500 or so today at dealers, new.


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

aluminum said:


> ... the frame is a 52cm and im 5'5 with a 28" inseem, do you guys think this bike will fit? im not sure if Pinarellos run big or small but for comparison I sat on a 52cm Trek at the local bike shop and it fit perfect


<p>Manufacturers use different frame geometries consequently it is risky to suggest how one brand/model will fit based on a comparison to another brand. Manufacturers will even change the geometry between models within their brand. You will notice that for Pinarello the geometry chart is quite different for the FP1 and newer models like the Kobh or the Paris Carbon. <p>

<p> I am your height but my other body proportions may be different from you. I can not comment on how it will fit you. For me, I would find that the size 52 FP1 to be too long in reach. My current bicycle has a top tube of 530 mm and a seat tube angle of 73 degrees. The FP1 in size 52 has a top tube of 540 mm and a seat tube that is steeper making the effective difference between both bikes longer than 10 mm. <p>

<p> RecentIy, I decided that a fairly aggressive riding position is my personal choice versus a more upright position on the bicycle. Different riding positions may cause a difference in the size of bicycle that is preferred. A larger frame may be sought when a more upright position is desired. When I look at the Pinarello geometry charts, I am drawn to the size 46.5 Paris Carbon and the size 48 Kobh. Pinarello offers a wide range of sizes. The key thing for you is to find the right fit. <p>


----------



## Bigno (Mar 24, 2011)

Bought a 52 cm FP1 recently. Usually on a 50cm. need to run stem 20mm shorter.


----------



## aluminum (May 6, 2011)

giro_man said:


> <p>Manufacturers use different frame geometries consequently it is risky to suggest how one brand/model will fit based on a comparison to another brand. Manufacturers will even change the geometry between models within their brand. You will notice that for Pinarello the geometry chart is quite different for the FP1 and newer models like the Kobh or the Paris Carbon. <p>
> 
> <p> I am your height but my other body proportions may be different from you. I can not comment on how it will fit you. For me, I would find that the size 52 FP1 to be too long in reach. My current bicycle has a top tube of 530 mm and a seat tube angle of 73 degrees. The FP1 in size 52 has a top tube of 540 mm and a seat tube that is steeper making the effective difference between both bikes longer than 10 mm. <p>
> 
> <p> RecentIy, I decided that a fairly aggressive riding position is my personal choice versus a more upright position on the bicycle. Different riding positions may cause a difference in the size of bicycle that is preferred. A larger frame may be sought when a more upright position is desired. When I look at the Pinarello geometry charts, I am drawn to the size 46.5 Paris Carbon and the size 48 Kobh. Pinarello offers a wide range of sizes. The key thing for you is to find the right fit. <p>



giro_man,

Ive been meaning to thank you for your reply as ive decided against purchasing the FP1. There were a few things i didnt consider which your reply helped me revaluate. I too prefer a more agressive riding position with a higher seatpost and lower bars and thats what im currently after


----------



## aluminum (May 6, 2011)

chas0039 said:


> Pinarellos are notorious for running large. I have an FP1 that is speced at 56cm and it fits like a bike that is closer to the 57-58cm bikes I usually see. They also have other unusual dimensions, so I would suggest that you look at the top tube dimensions and go from there when you compare to what you know fits. Look closely at the head tube height as well.
> 
> Fantastic bike, by the way. I was lucky to find an EU model with Campy gear. They seem to sell for $1500 or so today at dealers, new.


chas0039

thanks for posting the chart, after comparing it to my current bicycle i realized the FP1 would be too big. I have heard that the FP1 is a great bicycle for its price range, the one i was looking at was fitted with campy veloce for $1,400


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

What size would fit you? There are a few 50cm bikes here, with 105 gear. I can attest to the top quality service at Castle Hill as well.

BTW, the FP1 geometry is based on the Dogma so I would not consider it relaxed. The KOBH is their relaxed fit bike, and the new ROKH as well.


----------



## aluminum (May 6, 2011)

chas0039

the FP1 i mentioned earlier which i was originally interested in, is actually being sold by that same shop except I came across it on the bay, you can see it if you click on closeouts (its blue/white with the regular fork, not the onda)

even though I do like the FP1 and Pinarellos in general, ive decided to go in a different direction for my new bicycle, once again thanks for all your help guys


----------

